# Reference books for Fluid and Thermo beesides MERM



## CJOSH (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,

Can anybody suggest me the Reference books for Fluid and thermodynamics section?

I am already using the MERM.


----------



## Texas Aggie &#39;02 (Dec 31, 2007)

CJOSH said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody suggest me the Reference books for Fluid and thermodynamics section?
> 
> I am already using the MERM.


I had all the books recommended by the 1st chapter (I think) in MERM except a book of gas tables. This is one book that definitley would have helped me. The MERM and my college thermo book were pretty light on properties of air ( :laugh: ). Luckily, all the recommended books I needed I had from college, or were at work, except for the gas tables.

I did use MERM the most during the test. My HVAC book was probably second, then my thermo book, then steam tables, and practice problems.

The other books stayed in my suitcase.

Texas Aggie '02


----------

